# Gulp peeler crab - does anyone rate it as a lure?



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Has anyone had any success with the Gulp peeler crab?


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have used them down here and caught or is that managed to end up with...a puffer fish but have also caught parrotfish/wrasse on them too.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I tried them upstream from Bobbin Head. Got a few hits but no hookup. Sandworms got more hits anyhow. I'm guessing the hits were from whiting so the size and shape of the lure make it hard to place a hook


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeImi4kAAELfgAASQGcACDihmAA/79+gMAFKpWDQmhGQ1T8Kjym9TU9T0TNQamaIKemk0GgAA9QNNFR+lPBTJiZGQAaDBPJCb14Rdhvzz/d+F/PDfXKPgTDrDEeWt6nyGORN4RUrYU4GMnLi8tEcznnajZVkUSrarFMkGL3nOFXqWfZX70fLR2E2iE1k7ydzJqBNzIOP4yRgPa4iwNoodBF4cnWABfOCoEu3FA05/sDQJCsT2eLrfZpowmzP2+L3G6RlcHkpbJnJnrkLaoFtJmRYUg1quLM+kCAyBmOAFvjbO1MMctYLUzaImYw1ylT6W1YunE9kdktvk9u60kxVZ9GFkLEIZRxDBWmsQCg/Eu2FQLGK1zwXYPUOYaaDtbiHswHP1qUVvpMBxlLKiN0Rg/XQZ12m+yVa8SEd/slFs5Ls6nc1ipPODBBvoahkCuojQUS+25kchTlAT0WLCAJcERSq/xdyRThQkOImi4k=


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Red,

Try hand feeding the Gulp Crabs and see if he likes it.

Victor


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Deano the berkley video has them as a very particular lure. Needs to be somewhere these crabs would be eg: rockwall and you do really small slow jigs and retreives like the crab is floating around trying to get back to the rock.

Cheers Dave


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I've tried them a few times for bream, but with no success. I found that if you retrieve them even a tiniest bit too fast, then they spin which is very off-putting for the fish.

I did find that the leather jacket love eating them, whilst managing to miss the jig the whole time!


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

victor-victor said:


> Red,
> 
> Try hand feeding the Gulp Crabs and see if he likes it.
> 
> Victor


Good one, Victor-Victor. :lol:


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

No-one's actually described catching anything on them?
They sound as awesome as the Berkley 2" clam! Any tips on mimmicking the natural action of a clam?


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

AdrianK said:


> No-one's actually described catching anything on them?
> They sound as awesome as the Berkley 2" clam! Any tips on mimmicking the natural action of a clam?


 :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Very funny!

Made me think of this: 
Fishing Mate 1: Gee whizz buddy, are you okay? I haven't seen you move as much as a muscle in the four hours ya been sitting in ya yak fishing. Ya just cast out and have just sat there.

Fishing Mate 2: [speaking out of the corner of his mouth] Don't worry, I'm using the new clam sp and my fishing approach is mimicking it's lifestyle. Come back tomorra and I might have something.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZfOLRkAADtfgAAScOeQArQJFAo/7/+gMAEmGQ1U/IJ6Eamho00NPUGmR6hg1MFTwppp6j1NMQ0AANAlTCJpMT0mjJqep6IDQD0hARtpWJXY5v6yYk+5bshirBHFNZouyCFVAzcHvjDKowUWBtbWPZnBSqJt2TNdNbjT9ySXbBVAv1EHJGR2Hd7nOs18XDj0dk62TqSIGpsd+ZtwjLRNUNryX25GakUiyhr1Pp5UFJfEfXmbvBoWX2SSQ238lUO01hJP3KxEwTcY5VeUMBkpAz5b+1CCoXbGjFZLeY8IjTeUKZp83rNUcjgmOXEpdpijF1otg8EYi3J1aFLYxQcRTZQlihg5jK8p4wc2bTaSxL6VJvpWDjBJIIL0xzoHu0JkG2o1trqf7BMFkiC7WsVInPRqNODSFjADxxMohmpMkVHckw9egtIqJazuu9k/xdyRThQkJfOLRkA=


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

The giant clams on the coral reefs here swim around too. But that's because ya had too much beer or that dodgy pie ya had for lunch is about to become berley.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

AdrianK said:


> Any tips on mimmicking the natural action of a clam?


I am trying sooo hard not to comment on this one :twisted:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

FishinDan said:


> AdrianK said:
> 
> 
> > Any tips on mimmicking the natural action of a clam?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've seen scallops swim many times - they normally sit on the bottom with their shell slightly open, but sometimes they open and close their shells quickly and swim in little bursts, if you position yourself right you can get em to swim right into your catch bag


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

have tried them a few times off rock walls and got zip switched to other sps and got instant bites


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm still yet to use any of the "Saltwater" Gulps, is there any difference?


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

That's a good question Tim, I don't know if the saltwater ones perform any better, but they do seem to smell different.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

No havent had any action using the crabs...mind u if the clams got crabs im not surprised.... oh hang on...where am i :shock:


----------

